# White Spot On Dorsal Fin Rhom



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

i know this is not ich because the water temp is at 84 degrees. its been on him for 3 months and now i see 2 more. he looks and eats normal and swims just fine. is this something i should worry about?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I think it could still be ick,84 would definitely keep it progressing to a minimum.hence why your only seeing 2 more.really need to see it. Pic?


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

does the white spot look like a grain of salt on top of the surface? Or does it look like a small blemish inside the surface?


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

Looks like its on the inside but its kinda hard to tell because iits inbetween the rays of the dorsal


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Ich will be on the exterior or the surface of the tissue. It will appear like a grain of salt was glued to your fish.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

i think it may of broken a dorsal fin.. i will try to post a picture up


----------

